# sad



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

found one of our guinea pigs dead this afternoon, out in the run in the garden, had plenty of shade but withion 15 mins of checking them next time he had died. he was only 10 months old, pretty little boy, hadnt had him long,

ifguinea pigs go to rainbow bridge hes in good company.

jenn


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They do! I am so sorry hun! RIP little piggy!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw so sorry to read this Hun and so young too

RIP little pig.

xxx


----------

